# Goat with soft hooves ??



## LuckyGirl17 (Jan 12, 2012)

My 4 month old Boer crossbred has really soft hooves. :? ive recently trimmed them, and ive noticed that they were quite squishy to the touch. it has been raining alot recently, and its pretty wet where hes kept. could this be a sign of Hoof rot? if it is, what can i do? Please, i need help, :help: he's my little baby boy i couldn't bear it if he got sick or if he was in pain :tears:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It's just the moisture...it softens the hooves. I wouldn't worry too much about it, but make sure he has a place to get out of the moisture and in a dry area. Keep up on trimmings and you shouldn't see any hoof rot. Make sure when you trim hooves that you're leaving no pockets to hold the moisture. :thumb:


----------



## LuckyGirl17 (Jan 12, 2012)

Thankyou for your advice its very useful. ill keep up my trimmings :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> It's just the moisture...it softens the hooves. I wouldn't worry too much about it, but make sure he has a place to get out of the moisture and in a dry area. Keep up on trimmings and you shouldn't see any hoof rot. Make sure when you trim hooves that you're leaving no pockets to hold the moisture. :thumb:


I agree.... :thumb: After trimming they will be soft for a while... :wink:


----------



## goritju (Sep 17, 2016)

Q 4 U: Pygmy Goat doe is now 5 weeks old and born with 4 teets, bow legged and is as smart as she is adorable. Mum rejected her so I have had her inside and bottle fed with lots of outings to assimilate with her little herd and remind her that she is a goat. This morning I was able to peel away the curved protective birthing layer so that her hooves are now completely flat. I am hoping that this improves the posture/position of her front legs. Does anyone have any suggestions on exercises to strengthen this little girls posture? Also, at 5 weeks, she is really shortening up on her feedings in the past few days. She would take 5oz. 4-5 times a day. Now she is only taking 5oz. about 3 times a day. She is a happy little kid that is already proving to be an A+ Therapy Animal as she is the "Cheer me Up Goat" for cancer and those contemplating suicide. She (Cuddles) truly has stolen my heart and soul - and will exhaust myself to help her. She has been taking the following for the past week:
Molly's Herbals - Arthritis and Joint formula and Immune-ST
http://www.fiascofarm.com/herbs/mollysherbals.php/products/immune-st

http://www.fiascofarm.com/herbs/mollysherbals.php/products/arthritis-and-joint-support

Most Lovingly, June


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

If she hasn't had selenium I would give her some for her legs. Increase amount in bottle 3x per day.


----------

